# Banderas



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Not seeing many Mexican flags hoisted this year. Really only a couple so far. We have to have our metal flag pole straightened out before we can set our's out. Got kind of twisted up in a storm last year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Not seeing many Mexican flags hoisted this year. Really only a couple so far. We have to have our metal flag pole straightened out before we can set our's out. Got kind of twisted up in a storm last year.


It's a little early to be putting up flags for this year's Independence Day festivities, isn't it? Or maybe Mexicans aren't feeling very patriotic this year.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> It's a little early to be putting up flags for this year's Independence Day festivities, isn't it? Or maybe Mexicans aren't feeling very patriotic this year.


Not at all. Last year we (and most of our neighbors) had our flag up from the 1st day of Sept. to the last. But - there does seem to be a LOT more rain this year. Last night was a doozie ...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

September is the month of the fiestas Patria, there are flags all over the place and better chile en nogada as well.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

My friends in Mexico were complaining about the PRI using the flag when the Trump- Peña Nieto thing. Something about the SOB's using it as a rallying point for the PRI. I tried to look it up, I do remember somebody saying that they should just use the Escudo Naccional. 

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> My friends in Mexico were complaining about the PRI using the flag when the Trump- Peña Nieto thing. Something about the SOB's using it as a rallying point for the PRI. I tried to look it up, I do remember somebody saying that they should just use the Escudo Naccional.
> 
> I'll see if I can find it.


I think your friends should find something more important to kvetch about.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I've haven't seen many Mexican flags on private property other than businesses. Lots more flying in El Lay than in any large Mexican city. When there is a flag on a porch, above a house, or in a window of a residence here, it's more likely to be a flag for Chivas, América or Tigres than the tricolor.


----------

